# Welding competition



## Blade (Jun 5, 2014)

A little background...I'm a part of the local career center that has a welding and manufacturing class. It's my first year and plan on doing my second year as a senior next year. 
The welding competition that MTI sponsors and hosts for the surrounding area's high schools was today. Out ~60 (you might refer to them as "varsity", only so many get to go from each school) participants, I got 7th in the welding portion and 1st on the written test!

My haul...








(Will add a link when they make an article)


----------



## diggitydane (Feb 7, 2015)

That's Great, Good Skill to know !


----------



## Blade (Jun 5, 2014)

Thanks, I plan on making a career out of it... Well unless I become a famous knifemaker hahaha:lol::lol::lol: yeah right.


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Congrats and well done!


----------



## Nobodo (Nov 5, 2014)

Congratulations! 7th in one part of the competition and 1st in the other, that is a remarkable achievement to be really proud of! :bowdown:

It looks like a great haul for the winnings too!

I'll bet you're already looking forward to next year's competition too.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Congrats!


----------



## Blade (Jun 5, 2014)

Nobodo said:


> I'll bet you're already looking forward to next year's competition too.


Oh I am. Taking first next year


----------



## Blade (Jun 5, 2014)

Heres the picture. I'm in the red flannel.


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Well congratulations to you, Blade! Best of luck next year; you've got 1st in your crosshairs!


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

Blade that's awesome man well done i can tell from the quality of the custom knife you made me you are very skilled so you are definitely on your way congrats buddy,where are you on those carving knives Hmmmm


----------



## Blade (Jun 5, 2014)

bigron said:


> Blade that's awesome man well done i can tell from the quality of the custom knife you made me you are very skilled so you are definitely on your way congrats buddy,where are you on those carving knives Hmmmm


Your not gonna let up on me about those are you? I had to scrap the original prototype (and now I'm avoiding Jamie so he doesn't beat me up and take my lunch money)


----------

